# Current big box offsets



## hec86 (Oct 22, 2015)

Looking to get an offset soon what are the best current models that can be found at the big box stores?  I had a vertical propane before and want to try my hand at a wood smoker.  Thanks


----------



## icyhot (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd go with a Oklahoma Joe or old country from academy


----------



## joe black (Oct 23, 2015)

I did a tremendous amount of research about a year ago on the big box offsets.  If that's where you want to go, at $500 the best I found was the Old Country Wrangler at Academy.  It was the thickest one available for the money.  The Pecos is just a very small amount larger, but not as thick.  I would give up the minute amount of space for the extra metal.   It will run right out of the box, but maybe some gasket material and a River Country therm would be nice.  The only real mod that I can see is a Horizon style convection plate.  But, wait and see how the temps even out before spending that money.  

That's my $0.02 worth.  Good luck,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Oct 23, 2015)

Oklahoma Joe Highlander @ Wallyworld for $248...end of season sales locally here for $148...pretty decent rig. Then the fun begins with the mods


----------



## joe black (Oct 25, 2015)

I knew Tyler Shirley made truck bumpers, but I never saw one quite like that.


----------



## hec86 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys haven't had a chance to jump on lately.  Went to Home Depot over the weekend and saw an offset I had never seen there before, the river grille farmers charcoal grill and smoker.  Has anyone had Any experience with this smoke it seemed to be a better quality than the brinkmanns they had there.

http://m.homedepot.com/p/RiverGrill...ll-and-Off-Set-Smoker-GR1008-013841/202535017


----------



## hec86 (Nov 18, 2015)

So I received some Home Depot gift cards as gifts and ended up buying the river grille offset at HD since they oy had that and the brinkmanns.  Looking at both in store the river grille seemed to be a better quality smoker.  What type of mods would you guys recommend to get this thing right.


----------

